# rad relocate ???s



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

anyone no if you can move the radiator on a brute 750 without changing the water pump i was told it makes them work to hard putin then on the front rack and will make them fail and cause alot of trouble anyone hear of that???


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

I've never herd of anything like that. 
Racked mine and have no issues at all....


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

okay thats good to hear i havnt had any problems yet but figured id just ask


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah same here, mines been racked probably about 2 years now and not a problem. With as many aftermarket radiator rack kits as there are I've never ever seen or heard of one that said you "had" to upgrade you water pump....however, I do wish I could get my hands on a better impeller for mine....I know they make them, just can't ever seem to find the right one.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

sounds like a dealer lie. I have never heard of that and been on ATV forums since 2006.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

:agreed:^^^ mines only been racked for about 3 rides but i have buddies thats had them done for years and no probs so far anyways i would rather replace a water pump than a motor due to over heating if it were true cuz i couldnt go more than 5-10 min without overheating unless i found some water since i racked mine now i can go all day


----------



## Loaded (Jan 21, 2011)

mine is overheating... can you upgrade the water pump??? Can someone find out where I can get it?? I take the cap off and I see little to no circulation.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Loaded said:


> mine is overheating... can you upgrade the water pump??? Can someone find out where I can get it?? I take the cap off and I see little to no circulation.[/quote Take ur thermo stat out and check it in a pot of boiling water on you stove it might just be stuck.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Loaded said:


> mine is overheating... can you upgrade the water pump??? Can someone find out where I can get it?? I take the cap off and I see little to no circulation.





brutemike said:


> Take ur thermo stat out and check it in a pot of boiling water on you stove it might just be stuck.


X2 on the stuck thermostat.... being an 06 model, it is a good possiblilty. Also double check that there's NO mud or anything stuck in the fins of the radiator.


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

yea mines been racked for a while so after hearing all that im just gona leave it alone lol thanks for the help


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> X2 on the stuck thermostat.... being an 06 model, it is a good possiblilty. Also double check that there's NO mud or anything stuck in the fins of the radiator.


 
yep what he said ^^ 

Be sure to get the corners of the fins cleaned out really good. Even if it looks clean you would be surprised what can be hiding just around the edges and how big of a difference just a very small amount of mud can make. If the radiator is not thoroughly cleaned it will start to overheat.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Loaded said:


> mine is overheating... can you upgrade the water pump??? Can someone find out where I can get it?? I take the cap off and I see little to no circulation.


YES,, check woth the sponsors here, there is an aftermarket pump that has a higher flow rate. Someone jump in if you know the name. Also check the parts we use forum, you will need the 2 mechanical seals to the impeller, as well as the side motor gaskets etc. how is the thermostat ??? have you tested it, think they pop open around 170 degrees. easy to test. I can honestly say that I have only herd of one other guy with a bad pump. I would double check the basics first....


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

have relocated several with no problems, sounds like they want to sell more parts


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Yeah same here, mines been racked probably about 2 years now and not a problem. With as many aftermarket radiator rack kits as there are I've never ever seen or heard of one that said you "had" to upgrade you water pump....however, I do wish I could get my hands on a better impeller for mine....I know they make them, just can't ever seem to find the right one.










dasa racing has them...might look at them..they say terex but fit brute force if not mistaken


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok thank you sir! Will look into that today....however can't buy it for another week lol (the ole dodge has been getting all my money for the past few weeks....gotta get another good check first)

Edit: just looked...$59 I don't mind spending that if it'll help cool this expensive little motor. Hopefully I can order one the next week or two
Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Fundy makes them also. He machines them out of billet aluminum. I bought one when I got my motor built and haven't had any issues at all keeping this bbk cooled down. The fins are longer and deeper and fit ALOT tighter to pump more water, it also comes with a spacer and two gaskets so you can still use your stock cover. It was $99 when I bought mine, VERY WELL WORTH THE MONEY !! Fundy also was making them before Dasa ever came out with theirs, it was a copy. Not sure how well the Dasa one works, never known anyone to try them, but there are MANY reveiws on KR about the Fundy pump, very good reveiws and very popular among the kawies.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok i'll look into that one too

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------

